# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Microsoft Quantum, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - microsoft.com/quantum

microsoft.com/stationq

azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/quantum

twitter.com/MSFTQuantum

GM Quantum Hardware - Chetan Nayak

----------


## Airicist

Quantum Computing 101

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> An introduction to the mind-bending world of quantum computing.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Quantum

Published on Sep 25, 2017




> Microsoft is working to build the world’s first, truly scalable quantum computer.

----------


## Airicist

How quantum computing works – Story Labs 360

Published on May 6, 2019




> Explore Microsoft’s cutting-edge quantum computing lab in Lyngby, Denmark.

----------


## Airicist

Experience quantum impact with Azure Quantum

Nov 4, 2019




> In this video, get an introduction to Azure Quantum, a full-stack, open cloud ecosystem that will bring the benefits of quantum computing to people and organizations around the world. Our ambition is to help solve some of the world’s most complex challenges through the world’s most scalable quantum system. To achieve that, we’ve been working together with a global quantum community to innovate across every layer of the quantum stack, from applications and software to control and devices.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Quantum Impact

Feb 19, 2020




> From early cancer detection to fighting climate change, new advances in quantum computing are inspiring solutions to some of the world's most pressing issues. 
> 
> Explore the possibilities in our newest series, Quantum Impact, hosted by Dr. Julie Love and Dr. Krysta Svore, launching Friday, February 21 at 9AM PT.

----------


## Airicist

Quantum Impact: Computing a more sustainable future (Ep. 1)

Feb 21, 2020




> While quantum computing may seem like the next frontier, its foundations have actually been around for billions of years—in the natural world. This episode of Quantum Impact explores the ways in which we can tap into nature’s organic systems and processes to help solve some of today’s most pressing issues around climate change and environmental sustainability. 
> 
> Join Dr. Julie Love, senior director of quantum business development at Microsoft, and Lucas Joppa, Microsoft’s chief environmental officer, as they discuss the complex problem of land use optimization, one environmental challenge that can be addressed through quantum solutions.

----------


## Airicist

Quantum Impact: Teaching the next generation of quantum

Feb 28, 2020




> The school of quantum computing is now in session. According to LinkedIn, quantum-related job postings have increased 180% and major universities play a key role in developing the next generation of quantum programmers, scientists, engineers and researchers. 
> 
> This episode of Quantum Impact takes place at the University of Washington, one of Microsoft’s partners in the Northwest Quantum Nexus and home of the QuantumX initiative. Our host, Dr. Krysta Svore, general manager of quantum systems and software at Microsoft, sits down with Professor Kai-Mei Fu, an experimental physics researcher and professor focusing on advanced quantum technologies. Kai-Mei and Krysta discuss their paths to discovering the field of quantum and then, Krysta speaks with students around campus about their quantum research. Finally, they offer advice to students who are interested in exploring quantum as a career path.

----------


## Airicist

Quantum Impact: Bringing the power of quantum to chemistry (Ep. 3)

Mar 13, 2020




> Chemistry helps make up our world – yet there is still a lot we don’t know. Because our most powerful classical computers are limited in the chemical modeling they can perform, so are the solutions they can unlock. But quantum computing could change that. On this episode of Quantum Impact, Dr. Krysta Svore, general manager of quantum systems and software at Microsoft, heads to Richland, Washington to meet with Dr. Nathan Baker and Dr. Bojana Ginovska at Pacific Northwest National Laboratory (PNNL). 
> 
> Microsoft is partnering with PNNL to bring the power of quantum to our understanding of chemistry. One of PNNL’s areas of interest is catalysis, or the process of converting chemicals from one form to another, and Nathan shares the complexity involved in truly understanding that process. Bojana, a computational chemist, then speaks with Krysta about her work studying nitrogenase, an enzyme present in healthy soil. She’s exploring how we can turn nitrogen into ammonia for agriculture in a way that doesn’t deplete our energy resources. 
> 
> Together with PNNL, Microsoft is working to develop quantum algorithms to help solve challenging problems in chemistry, which will have hugely positive impacts on our world and our planet’s future.

----------


## Airicist

Quantum Machine Learning and Azure Quantum

Apr 28, 2020




> Alex Bocharov, Principal Researcher at Microsoft Quantum Systems group and Chris Granade, Senior Research Software Development Engineer join Vadim Karpusenko to discuss the impact of Quantum Computing on the Machine Learning and Artificial Intelligence domains. Touching briefly on decade-old pioneering results in Quantum Machine Learning, the story switches to describe more recent technologies meant for near term generation of smaller "noisy" quantum computers. The second part of the interview showcases how you can get started using quantum machine learning with Q# and the QML library provided with the Microsoft Quantum Development Kit.
> 
> Jump To: 
> [00:10] – Introducing Alex Bocharov : intro into Quantum Computing
> [02:16] - What is the time horizons for Quantum Neural Networks in practice?
> [02:52] - Desirable properties of the variational quantum circuits 
> [06:00] – Introducing Chris Granade: How to use QC for ML/AI?
> [06:50] - What does quantum development look like?
> [08:45] – Do you need to learn Quantum gates to use Quantum Computing?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

"Full stack ahead: Pioneering quantum hardware allows for controlling up to thousands of qubits at cryogenic temperatures"

by Chetan Nayak 
January 27, 2021

microsoft.com/en-us/quantum/microsoft-quantum-labs

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft’s Azure Quantum platform is now in public preview"

by Frederic Lardinois
February 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Azure Quantum overview

Feb 2, 2021




> Azure Quantum is where the most innovative quantum computing and optimization solutions converge in a single marketplace. When developing on Azure Quantum, you accelerate your development lifecycle by building your quantum solution once and running it on multiple systems with little to no change. 
> 
> As a decision maker, Azure Quantum is your best path to leverage the latest optimization technologies from Microsoft and our partners, as you seek long term cost-saving solutions. As a researcher, student, or quantum enthusiast, you will broaden your learnings through the access to the most diverse set of quantum technologies.

----------

